# The Official TLF Drone Thread



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> ...Got a drone for Xmas so hopefully I get some nice shots and video of the transition.


Sounds like at least a couple TLF members got drones for Christmas, and I have seen a few more already in use around here, so this could be a good topic for discussion...

What do you have?
What do you like about it?
What do you not like about it?

My BIL has a 3DR Solo that is a couple years old now. It uses an older GoPro Hero 4 on a gimbal, but seems to be pretty solid. I have looked at the DJI stuff, and also intrigued by the GoPro Karma (mostly because I already own a GoPro) - especially with the _watch me_ and _follow me_ functionality. They're all just so expensive.

The DJI Spark seems like it might be a nice entry level option that would work good for filming lawn stuff.

What say you?


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm saving for one of these.










Either way, having a drone looks awesome.


----------



## Ware

Ha, they pilot MQ-9's near me, but we never see them - the aircraft are "in theater". I think they launch and recover from somewhere in eastern Europe and then pass the controls to the pilots here to complete the missions.


----------



## Redtenchu

Santa gifted my daughter a DROCON U31W Navigator Kids Drone with HD Camera (1280 x 720P) WIFI FPV Quadcopter with Altitude Hold and 4GB removable memory for pictures and video. We took it out a few times today, I only had to get on one neighbors house and climb one tree... #winning

It was >$100. Nice features for beginners include automatic take off/landing and altitude hold.

With 10 minutes of fly time, I wish it had more battery capacity. The strong wind gave it some trouble, more power would help. The Range is labeled at 80meters, but real world is more like 50meters.

Like many things in life, you get what you pay for. I'm happy with it for the price.

Here she is practicing for future lawn pictures!


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> ...Here she is practicing for future lawn pictures!


Awesome. Having a qualified pilot on staff is probably cheaper than buying one with the automatic tracking feature. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

My mom got my 6 year old son the Sharper Image drone. It is meant for indoor use. It is pretty tricky to get it fly without smashing into things. Fortunately, it's light and has taken a beating so far. It's meant for 12 years old and up so my son is pretty frustrated with it at this point. It might become mine


----------



## Iriasj2009

I got the Potensic F181DH RC Drone for Xmas. I mentioned to my wife that I'd be cool to have a drone for the yard and so she ended buying me one. I had never looked into drones before and now I'm all in for a dji phantom 4 or a 3dr solo :shock: 
Anywho I will post a vid with a small review on it. Quick thoughts so far. Easy and fun to fly, but the 2MP camera is garbage. Image is poor in poor lighting conditions and overall I DO NOT recommend it to take videos of the lawn lol. For 200 It's a great starter pack or even a great gift for a 16-18 year old. I'm going to try to return mine and I'm all in for at least a 3dr solo.


----------



## ericgautier

Iriasj2009 said:


> I'm going to try to return mine and I'm all in for at least a 3dr solo.


Look into the DJI Spark. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

ericgautier said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to return mine and I'm all in for at least a 3dr solo.
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the DJI Spark. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 That's what I have had my eye on too and looks to be a great entry level drone at a good price.


----------



## Iriasj2009

ericgautier said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to return mine and I'm all in for at least a 3dr solo.
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the DJI Spark. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

just looked into it! Man so many options. I will be pulling the trigger by April. Now I have my eye on the DJI Mavic pro. Looks sweet man.


----------



## ericgautier

The DJI Mavic pro is awesome. But it all comes down to what you need/want the drone footage for. For everyday capture, I think the Spark is plenty. For me, as a part time photographer/videographer I am leaning towards the Mavic but have looked into the Spark as well.


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> ...it all comes down to what you need/want...


Bingo - so that's why I think this might be the only logical answer for TLF members. :mrgreen:

https://youtu.be/4gGMMPMm9MQ​


----------



## Iriasj2009

ericgautier said:


> The DJI Mavic pro is awesome. But it all comes down to what you need/want the drone footage for. For everyday capture, I think the Spark is plenty. For me, as a part time photographer/videographer I am leaning towards the Mavic but have looked into the Spark as well.


After watching some videos, the dji spark will be what I need and is much cheaper. Question is, do you think prices will/can fall by April?


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it all comes down to what you need/want...
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo - so that's why I think this might be the only logical answer for TLF members. :mrgreen:
> 
> https://youtu.be/4gGMMPMm9MQ​
Click to expand...

Wow lol. Would be awesome!


----------



## g-man

I wonder how low it could apply at to avoid drift. It could be great for prodiamine or pgr or foliar nitrogen.

It is only $8k at Amazon without the batteries. How do I explain to my wife that I need this?

DJI AGRAS MG-1 ACCURATE SPRAYING OCTOCOPTERS

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HVF6Z0K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_saWrAbNZGEXCT


----------



## ericgautier

Iriasj2009 said:


> After watching some videos, the dji spark will be what I need and is much cheaper. Question is, do you think prices will/can fall by April?


Not sure, but if you don't need it right now I would wait and see. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> After watching some videos, the dji spark will be what I need and is much cheaper. Question is, do you think prices will/can fall by April?


I think I'm also sold on the Spark. I really like the size/portability, and I think for the price it would suit my hobbyist needs. I do wish it had a 3-axis gimbal (it is 2-axis), but that probably wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.

They are "on sale" through 12/31. I think April will be pretty close to the one year anniversary of the Spark. I'm curious when they will announce/release a Spark 2. I'd _really_ like to have one to get some cool shots of my winter PRG project.

The thing I don't like about it (although it worked marvelously) is that they lead you in with the $399 price tag, knowing that what you really need is the $599 Fly More Combo - although that's still a decent price for what you get, I suppose.


----------



## ericgautier

Have you checked CL? I've seen the Fly More Combo for $450 in my area (brand new, sealed).


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Have you checked CL? I've seen the Fly More Combo for $450 in my area (brand new, sealed).


Sorry, I accidentally hit edit instead of quote on your post.

I have check CL and FB Marketplace, but haven't seen one yet. I will keep watching.


----------



## Ware

So I found a new DJI Phantom 3 Standard on FB Marketplace today. It came with an extra battery and a hard case, and I was able to pick it up for $400. The specs all look better than the Spark (except for the size), so I decided to give this a try before spending a couple hundred more on the Spark Fly More Combo.

It was cold and getting dark by the time I got it charged up and ready to go, but here is some footage from my very first drone flight. Beginning at 1:13 I was using a pretty cool feature called _Point of Interest_ where you basically pick a point, then fly it out a distance to set a radius, and the drone then circles the point you selected at a speed of your choosing. I did adjust the altitude and camera angle once or twice during this. I think it will be a really handy feature to record mowing, etc.


----------



## Iriasj2009

ericgautier said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching some videos, the dji spark will be what I need and is much cheaper. Question is, do you think prices will/can fall by April?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but if you don't need it right now I would wait and see. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I REALLY want one now lol but im going to do a bit of shopping since i didnt have it in my budget yet. Hopefully i pull the trigger on a good deal.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> So I found a new DJI Phantom 3 Standard on FB Marketplace today. It came with an extra battery and a hard case, and I was able to pick it up for $400. The specs all look better than the Spark (except for the size), so I decided to give this a try before spending a couple hundred more on the Spark Fly More Combo.
> 
> It was cold and getting dark by the time I got it charged up and ready to go, but here is some footage from my very first drone flight. Beginning at 1:13 I was using a pretty cool feature called _Point of Interest_ where you basically pick a point, then fly it out a distance to set a radius, and the drone then circles the point you selected at a speed of your choosing. I did adjust the altitude and camera angle once or twice during this. I think it will be a really handy feature to record mowing, etc.


Ware THIS IS AWESOME MAN! Please let me know if you are happy with you buy!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Very nice. Did you have to register your drone and prove its legality to the Chairman of the Council of Ministers of Drone Lawn Filming in Washington DC with the Central government? Sounds like you may have you gone the drone show loophole route. Obviously joking, it's just insane that we can't have any hobbies without approval from our overlords. All I can think of when I see a drone is, "did some unknown person approve that or is that hobbyist a potential felon?"


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> ...drone show loophole route.


 :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> So I found a new DJI Phantom 3 Standard on FB Marketplace today.


Congrats! Video looks good. Looking forward to more.

I actually just got to play around with a Spark. We are at my brother in law's for New Year and he just got a Spark.

Really liking it a lot.


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Ware THIS IS AWESOME MAN! Please let me know if you are happy with you buy!


I have taken it up a few times now, and I am pretty happy with it for $400. It was tempting, and would have been easy to spend more on one, but I think it has a really nice beginner feature set for the money, and should suit my needs for a while. I'm usually a _buy once, cry once_ kind of guy, and typically won't buy the older technology within a product line, but I was having some heartburn with the idea of spending much on a first drone. They are really cool, but I don't see it becoming a hobby - rather ancillary to my other hobbies.

It is pretty easy to fly, and short of a failure of some sort, I think it would be difficult to crash if I am careful with it - knock on wood. It will do auto takeoff, auto landing, return to home, etc.

Having the extra battery is going to be nice, and I think I will appreciate the longer max flight time (25 min) compared to the DJI Spark (16 min) - especially as a beginner where I might burn several minutes just setting up the shot I want to take. Also, sort of like sprinkler head data, I think those flight times were probably recorded in a vacuum - I would anticipate a few minutes less in the real world. That said, the Spark batteries are cheaper and the Fly More Combo comes with a charger that lets you charge 3 at once - so there is that to consider. The DJI app gives you an estimated remaining flight time while you have it in the air, which is nice. I think it will also return home automatically if the battery gets too low in relation to where it is. I don't plan to test this.

One feature I do wish it had was Tripod Mode - which I think most of the newer DJI units have. When activated, it basically limits the stick inputs to allow for very slow, fluid movement in tight spaces. I think this would be _very_ handy for flying around my yard at low altitude. Right now if there was one feature I would consider upgrading to get, it would be that.

https://youtu.be/8lNNb09kjJE​
Size. It's a much bigger package than the DJI Spark. I think I saw in one video that the Phantom 3 battery is roughly the same size as the whole Spark body. It doesn't fold up like the Mavic, and because the gimbal and camera all hang below the body of the aircraft, the whole thing is more cube-shaped than some of the other drones I've seen.

















Gestures. The newer DJI drones are programmed to respond to gestures made with your arms. I may be missing the boat on this, but this is not something that I was particularly interested in.

Distance. Something about the technology used in the Phantom 3 limits max transmission distance to about half a mile, so if you're looking for a drone that will fly several miles, you'll need to spend more. I may change my mind on this later, but for now most of my interest is in recording stuff I'm doing, or stuff in close proximity to where I am standing. That said, there is a 3rd party app called Litchi that a lot of people use that allows you to program missions with waypoints. The drone then flies the mission autonomously, so a link between the drone and the controller is unnecessary. They say with this app you can actually fly one much further than the more expensive drones - you just have to tell it exactly where to go before it leaves. Yeah, sounds a little scary. The Litchi app also gives you some of the advanced software functionality of the newer DJI drones - like object tracking.

The Phantom 3 remote is kind of bulky, and the clamp to hold my phone is what I would call secure, but not solid. It is connected at a single point, so it wiggles a bit. I'm not worried that my phone will fall out, but it is kind of annoying. Granted, I have an iPhone Plus, so it is a little heavier.

















I still think the the DJI Spark Fly More Combo with an all-in price of about $600 would also be an excellent choice, but I have no serious regrets in my first 24 hours of ownership of the Phantom 3 Standard. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Awesome video Ware. Looks like the top of the drone needs a TLF sticker.  The definition of the front yard along the ditch and back to the neighbors yard looks almost like you edged it!


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> Have you checked CL? I've seen the Fly More Combo for $450 in my area (brand new, sealed).


I researched this a little and found a slickdeal where Micro Center had the white DJI Spark Fly More Combo's priced at $399 in store only sometime last month. That would explain why some sealed ones made their way to the secondary market so cheap.


----------



## ericgautier

Ware said:


> I researched this a little and found a slickdeal where Micro Center had the white DJI Spark Fly More Combo's priced at $399 in store only sometime last month. That would explain why some sealed ones made their way to the secondary market so cheap.


Gotcha. Still a good deal if you can find someone selling. :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

So, looks like DJI released a new drone... Mavic AIR.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdUryRvNmgs


----------



## Ware

ericgautier said:


> So, looks like DJI released a new drone... Mavic AIR.


I saw that - very cool. :thumbup:

Looks like $799, or $999 for the Fly More Combo (which includes 3 batteries!). If I had a $1k drone budget, I would definitely go with the Mavic Air.


----------



## Austinite

I'm convinced I want one. Now to get some feedback as far as what you all are using. Really appreciate any input.


----------



## Ware

@Austinite I moved your post here.

I now use a DJI Spark Fly More Combo, but I kinda wish I had the Mavic Air - to get the 3-axis gimbal. The new Mavic 2's look super nice, but they're just too expensive for my needs.


----------



## Austinite

Outstanding. Didn't even see this thread. Thanks man


----------



## FRD135i

Just bought a eachine wizzard x220s fpv racing drone. Anyone else rocking something similar?
Do stuff like this
https://youtu.be/i5i0SKQwOns


----------



## FATC1TY

Don't know how I missed this thread. I have a mavic air, and I absolutely love it. It's super easy to fly as well, has tons of tech to help avoid any crashing too. Amazing video quality and the shooting modes are kind of fun to play with. I let my 5 year olds fly it even, it's that easy!


----------



## Babaganoosh

Mavic Air here too.

Awesome drone.

4k vids and great pics.

Very portable and foldable.

I think most people who want more than a toy quality drone but don't want to drop too much dough will be happy with a spark.


----------



## dfw_pilot

FRD135i said:


>


That footage is sick.


----------



## FRD135i

Just waiting on a power supply, then its on!


----------



## raneman

FRD135i said:


> Just bought a eachine wizzard x220s fpv racing drone. Anyone else rocking something similar?
> Do stuff like this


Very few people can fly like Steele Davis. I'm partial to Johnny FPV, Stingersswarm and Skitzo because I like the personalities better, but can't argue with Mr. Steele's flying ability.



FRD135i said:


> Just waiting on a power supply, then its on!


Awesome, is this your first build?

I got heavily into drone building a few years ago, it's how I learned to solder. Had a decent fleet of racer / freestyle quads, but I was not great at flying. It's 10x harder than flying anything DJI makes, you have to turn off all gyro and accelerate assistance and go full acro mode to be able to fly these types of drones.
If you do get into this and don't want to spend a lot of money repairing broken carbon frames, get a good FPV simulator for your PC, if you have a FrSky transmitter, most of the FPV apps will interface directly with it so you can use your actual transmitter to practice and not a game controller that's completely different.

This is from a couple of years ago, it was when I first started collecting them.











I don't have any pics of my FatShark HD2 goggles. The goggles in the image above I got when I first started because I couldn't part with $400 for a pair of goggles if I wasn't sure I was going to stick with it. Ended up not sticking with it anyway, but the newer goggles definitely made a difference.

This thread sure makes me want to get back into it. Especially with DJI's new racing HD system they just announced this week. FPV video has been strictly analog due to the heavy latency of an HD signal. You can't fly racing or freestyle with half a second latency without crashing. The new DJI system is HD, has a latency almost the same as the analog systems that have been used the past few years since FPV took off.


----------



## FRD135i

@raneman 
Some nice setups you had there, or still have! I did get all of my stuff in and started getting some packs flown. I have a frsky taranus qx7, fat shark hd2's and the luminier is my only frame so far. It's funny you mention flying in full acro mode because I did try in horizon mode and it was a PITA. I wish I had some prop bags like that! The drone bags are pretty sleek too. 
Johnny fpv is very smooth and nice but doesn't post too much. 
I'll watch the rotor riot guys and some of the ones that branch off. Lots of good info on the webs


----------



## FRD135i

https://youtu.be/f7YMgfjUfGk

New one


----------



## TommyTester

I just ordered the Mavic mini. It's a new release model and avid Drone fans are raving about it.

1. No FAA registration required (but you still must stay under 400 feet and follow other airspace rules)
2. Very stable. 
3. Very quiet. 
4. Great video w/3-axis gimbal camera
5. Up to 30 minute duration
6. Up to 4km (2.5 miles) range
7. Super small
8. $399. $499 if you order the Fly More kit which has 2 more batteries, a charger, spare props, and a case.

I have a lot of R/C experience, but this will be my first drone. It will be fun documenting lawn work as well as many other fun things in life.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxZRfwFZMwM[/media]


----------



## Ware

TommyTester said:


> I just ordered the Mavic mini...


The new Mavic Mini looks nice! The advertised flight time is impressive!


----------



## adgattoni

Are there any dirt cheap drones which have the ability to take a straight down picture? Basically, I want a top down image of my property, and from there I probably won't use it anymore. It doesn't need to be a good picture. As long as I can distinguish my landscape beds vs. lawn really. I will mostly be adding layers with drawings on top of this image (i.e., planning future landscape beds, garden bed, shed, irrigation lines, etc.


----------



## Ware

adgattoni said:


> Are there any dirt cheap drones which have the ability to take a straight down picture? Basically, I want a top down image of my property, and from there I probably won't use it anymore. It doesn't need to be a good picture. As long as I can distinguish my landscape beds vs. lawn really. I will mostly be adding layers with drawings on top of this image (i.e., planning future landscape beds, garden bed, shed, irrigation lines, etc.


For that one photo I would be tempted to just try to find someone local who owns one to come take the shot for you.


----------



## kds

I got my Mavic Mini the Wednesday following launch. It's my first drone -- I was a photojournalist up until 2010 that specialized in aerial natural disaster photos, so I'm finally on the drone bandwagon. I've been flying it all around the neighborhood, but I haven't had a chance to really take it anywhere yet. A little disappointed in the range though, I've only been able to get about a half-mile in the city due to wifi interference.


----------



## TommyTester

kds said:


> A little disappointed in the range though, I've only been able to get about a half-mile in the city due to wifi interference.


 I've seen one guy getting great results, over 2 miles, with his mini by adding these. He's only tested them in farm country (Dubuque IA area) so I'm not sure how they'd do in an urban situation.


----------



## TommyTester

Need something other than the wife to follow you around the lawn? This new drone is amazing. Insane collision avoidance. Just hitting the market.






[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke5gQ1vIaKg[/media]


----------



## kds

Holy cow that looks great!


----------



## kds

I updated my Mavic Mini's firmware this morning before going out and taking video of the fresh snow, and I have jello video now. Not sure what's up with that, but I don't know if anyone else is having the same issue? I shot video yesterday that was smooth and the only thing that changed was the firmware version.


----------



## TommyTester

Enjoying FPV quad flying around the property. Here's today's flight using a 2nd camera facing to the side; a fun perspective. Good to see some Spring color finally. I'm working on fixing a lot of dead spots. Winter was pretty rough on my new PRG stand in some areas. 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwltjM4RNwA[/media]


----------



## quadmasta

I just picked up a used Mavic Pro from a friend. Going through a bunch of battery charges learning how it all works.


----------



## Ware

Thanks for reviving this thread. I just upgraded from the DJI Spark I purchased a couple years ago to the DJI Mavic Air 2. It is amazing. The flight time is about double what I was getting with the Spark.


----------



## quadmasta

What's everybody using for editing?


----------



## FATC1TY

Few shots with my mavic air, this is western NC in the smoky mtns, lake Fontana, and clingmans dome visible in the wide shot. Fall of 2020


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice photos. I got my wife's uncle a Mavic Mini Fly More Combo as a gift - it looks sweet.


----------



## Jgourley124

Can someone convince me to buy one? Like honestly besides lawn pictures/videos is there any other use's for these? I know these might be stupid questions but I've always been interested but could never pull the tigger.

I've been looking at a DJI Mini 2


----------



## CenlaLowell

Jgourley124 said:


> Can someone convince me to buy one? Like honestly besides lawn pictures/videos is there any other use's for these? I know these might be stupid questions but I've always been interested but could never pull the tigger.
> 
> I've been looking at a DJI Mini 2


I've been at this moment and because of this I asked my wife to buy me one for Christmas, lol. I could not justify spending my money on one just to take pics of my lawn or vacation.


----------



## jskierko

Jgourley124 said:


> Can someone convince me to buy one? Like honestly besides lawn pictures/videos is there any other use's for these? I know these might be stupid questions but I've always been interested but could never pull the tigger.


This should answer your question. Yes, that's a dog treat tied to my drone.


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## dfw_pilot

https://youtu.be/pEaso_MWcbs


----------



## CenlaLowell

Finally got one for Christmas and so far I love it.


----------



## Trent161

@CenlaLowell 
Is that a DJI? I have been thinking about one for a year now but yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Trent161 said:


> @CenlaLowell
> Is that a DJI? I have been thinking about one for a year now but yet to pull the trigger.


Yes, it's the mavic mini. It's a nice drone for sure.


----------



## The_iHenry

I'm pretty bummed out... I missed out on a dji phantom 3 advance. 2 months ago I missed out on a phantom 3 standard &#128542;


----------



## Deltahedge

dfw_pilot said:


>


LOL. I think its time to close the US patent office. Everything that can be invented, has been invented.


----------



## nnnnnate

I'm really wanting the DJI FPV. I built a few quadcopters from parts 5 years ago right as winter was starting (impeccable timing right?) and with a newborn never learned how to fly them very well. They are still sitting in a bin but that FPV looks pretty slick and is exactly what I was wanting to do 5 years ago.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I have the DJI Mini II. I like the quality of the pictures/ video. I dislike the battery life, then again having a drone I don't have to register due to it being lighter weight makes up for that.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

My birthday is this weekend and I am hoping to be the proud owner of an Aerial Turf Image Reconnaissance Device (A.T.I.R.D.). I told my spouse that it was the only thing I wanted!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Grizzly Adam fingers crossed that you get one.


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Grizzly Adam fingers crossed that you get one.


I did get one! It has been so windy that I have not been able to test it, but last night it got pretty still and I was able to get the drone in the air and somewhat control it. I need to practice flying quite a bit before I will likely get any good pictures.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Grizzly Adam nice! After a while, you'll figure out what angles and altitude takes the best lawn pics.


----------



## Dkrem

I love my DJI mini 2, Here are a few recent shots, The second two are from my Daughter's HS graduation party this weekend:


----------



## nikmasteed

Dkrem said:


> I love my DJI mini 2, Here are a few recent shots, The second two are from my Daughter's HS graduation party this weekend:


Great photos and lawn! The DJI Mini 2 seems like a good reasonably priced entry Drone these days?


----------



## Dkrem

nikmasteed said:


> Great photos and lawn! The DJI Mini 2 seems like a good reasonably priced entry Drone these days?


Yeah, it's a great combination. Reasonable price but still high enough end.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I have the dji mini first version. I definitely thinking about asking for the newest one as a Christmas gift.


----------



## nikmasteed

Prime Day deal for DJI Mini 2 fly more combo at $479 ($120 off). Thoughts? Might need to convince my wife this needs to happen


----------



## thelawnlife

nikmasteed said:


> Prime Day deal for DJI Mini 2 fly more combo at $479 ($120 off). Thoughts? Might need to convince my wife this needs to happen


Good deal


----------



## nikmasteed

Update: ordered. My wife's great, took like 30 seconds of convincing. Amazon's devilish, they make this too easy sometimes.

I know what I'm doing this weekend now


----------



## littlehuman

CenlaLowell said:


> I have the dji mini first version. I definitely thinking about asking for the newest one as a Christmas gift.


Just picked up the Mini 3 Pro a few weeks ago. It's definitely worth it for the camera quality alone.


----------

